# Backup Light Switch



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

Has anyone replaced the backup light switch for an '84 GTI? The Bentley Repair manuel shows a two prong switch but the VW dealer has a more complicated and expensive $120 bolt in switch. Has anyone had to replace or fix this switch?
I wish I had a picture but this is on top of the transmission next to the clutch cable.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Backup Light Switch (DAVEG)*

This is what I found with the search function:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4527058
Good luck!


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Backup Light Switch (where_2)*

Thanks that is a good depiction of the problem. I used the Bentley manuel that is completely useless for this repair on a 84 GTI. The part is available from RabbitParts.com 171919823 the other part 191919823 is supposed to be for an 84 but my mechanic says the 171 919 823 part works for my car. I hope this works


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Backup Light Switch (DAVEG)*

rabbit parts is your best bet. ive found that these large switches are rebuildable. ive done it 3 different times to three different switches 
good luck


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Backup Light Switch (VDUBLUVR1)*

I gaot a switch from RabbitParts but it was not the same 171919823A and I needed 171919823. The RabbitParts switch had a different pin arrangement. I have two pins on the ends while the 823A has one up one down and two on the end (-_ = mine is =







.
Is it possible to change the pins to fit the existing plug? I can get the part bacl from RabbitParts and change it. I have tried three different switches and they don't fit. This should be a simple problem to fix but it is NOT!


----------



## VDUBLUVR1 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: Backup Light Switch (DAVEG)*

the only problem i know of is the terminals being different. as far as i remember the BIG switchs all fit the the respective 020. does the car have the shift light in the cluster? if not then all you need is the reverse terminal which is "R" and 15. i belive the wire colors are grey/ blue to the reverse light and red/ blk for the input. 
do u have a pic u can post of where it plugs in.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Backup Light Switch (VDUBLUVR1)*

I found a part #171919823 at a supplier called the Bus Depot. If anyone needs this part contact them.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Backup Light Switch (DAVEG)*

The Bus Depot is busted they don't have the part and they even had me send a check before they found out they didn't have it. 
I will have to modify the other parts to work.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Backup Light Switch (VDUBLUVR1)*

My problem is that the plang won't fit into the newer switch (4 Pin plug 7 Pin Switch). If I can remove some of the pins then it may work. Is this doable?


----------

